
“Operation Moonshot” UK govt's new Covid-19 testing strategy - jmfldn
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/09/boris-johnson-pinning-hopes-on-covid-testing-moonshot-leaked-papers-show
======
jmfldn
Essentially a plan to test 10m a day with a quick self-administered test using
technology that doesn't yet exist. This talk of the 'Manhattan Project' makes
me think Dominic Cummings is behind this. He's known to be obsessed with these
sorts of promethean scientific projects. I can't see it working given the
incompetence of the govt and their inability to do get even simple things
right.

~~~
jjgreen
Spot on, this sort of gibberish has the idiot Cummings written all over it.

